# $600 burning a hole in your pocket?



## Leadfingers (Dec 19, 2014)

My wife has $600 of corporate "use it or lose it" money that she needs to burn by the end of the year. She'd like to spend it on a new lens.

They use their current setup to film video interviews in a well-lit studio. (So they don't need lights...) They currently have a T3i, with the 18-55 and 55-250 kit lenses. She would prefer to upgrade the body next year.

So with a pretty hard ceiling of $600, what lens would you get? Used is ok, if it's from a reputable source.

Thoughts?


----------



## tayassu (Dec 19, 2014)

How about the Canon 35/2 IS?
600$ over at B&H, great IQ and AF, IS for handheld stuff, f/2 for more creative shots, flexible FL for both groups of two or three as well as portraits of one person...
Seems to be the best option here.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 19, 2014)

I thinking the 35mm as well. Maybe a 24-105L if eBay is reputable enough...


----------



## Khufu (Dec 19, 2014)

2 or 3 EOS M Cameras with the 22mm f/2 and 18-55mm, if they're still available so cheap and her editor's got some time to spare for multicam edits?! 

otherwise, yeah, the 35mm could be a wise investment if anyone's planning on hand-holding... Otherwise a few cheaper, fast prime lenses like the new 24mm f/2.8 plus a 50mm prime lens could be fun! 

I really don't think L Series lenses are necessary (the costly, professional, obsessively refined and grossly expensive lenses)

Also, apologies if slightly patronising (I'm not familiar with those involved!) but it could be worth considering how happy people are with the audio quality and if investing in that area could be more worthwhile, bearing in mind high quality audio with crappy footage vs vice-versa?.. Clean audio wins EVERY tiime  we all know 5 minutes clicking around on YouTube can demonstrate that!

Another lens? A fast zoom like the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 could offer lots! There are stabilised and non-stabilised versions, apparently non-IS is shaper but I can't imagine the stabilised version would be bad for video at all!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2014)

Leadfingers said:


> My wife has $600 of corporate "use it or lose it" money that she needs to burn by the end of the year. She'd like to spend it on a new lens.
> 
> They use their current setup to film video interviews in a well-lit studio. (So they don't need lights...) They currently have a T3i, with the 18-55 and 55-250 kit lenses. She would prefer to upgrade the body next year.
> 
> ...


 
Presumably, sales tax and shipping is included in the $600?

Here are a couple of lenses suited for Video. If she intends to get a camera that will autofocus during video, a Canon lens intended for video like the 28mm f/2.8 is good.

There is also a cinema lens in that range, 30mm T1.5 (Cinema Photographers use T stops). Its manual focus, but the distance scale should be accurate, it works with a focus puller, and has depth of field markings.


http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03852/Canon-EF-28mm-f2.8-IS-USM-price.html

or a cinema lens like this

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/04754/Rokinon-35mm-T1.5-Cine-for-Canon-EF-price.html


----------



## Besisika (Dec 19, 2014)

tayassu said:


> How about the Canon 35/2 IS?
> 600$ over at B&H, great IQ and AF, IS for handheld stuff, f/2 for more creative shots, flexible FL for both groups of two or three as well as portraits of one person...
> Seems to be the best option here.


+1
I was thinking about the 24-70 f4 but that would be over. 
For the budget, 35/2 IS indeed would be my option.


----------



## mkabi (Dec 19, 2014)

Sell the 18-55 & the 55-250 (in my opinion, 2 of the worst lenses in Canon's arsenal; in fact, anything is better). Reinvest the $100-$200 that you make off of those lenses to buy better lenses.

If you are staying crop (with whatever your wife is getting in 2015), look at sigma 18-35mm 1.8 (used) & Canon 50mm 1.8 (new).

If you upgrading to FF, then buy Canon 24-105 (used) and a Canon 50 mm 1.8 (new).


----------



## Nethawk (Dec 20, 2014)

What is the considered upgrade path? If sticking with another APS-C body then hands down the best choice is the EF-S 15-85mm. KEH currently has EX+ for under $600.

https://www.keh.com/208711/canon-15-85mm-f-3-5-5-6-is-usm-ef-s-mount-lens-for-aps-c-sensor-dslrs-72


----------



## Nethawk (Dec 20, 2014)

For exclusively video shooting another good option is the new 24mm STM pancake lens. I might grab one for my 7D just because it's super cheap and reviews well. At only $150 that leaves a good chunk of change for an external microphone.


----------



## Act444 (Dec 21, 2014)

If one doesn't mind going 3rd party, a Tamron 17-50 2.8 is probably the best "bang for your buck" for $600 (it could even replace the 18-55 you're currently using and you'd get constant 2.8 and slightly wider angle). I had the VC version (slightly more if buying retail new) and it's a great lens for the money. 

If sticking with Canon, I would agree with the suggestions for the 35 f2 IS. If willing to buy used off eBay, the 24-105 f4 also sells for sub-$600 white-box.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 21, 2014)

If the primary use of the lens will be recording *VIDEOS*, then Canon 18-135mm STM is the most versatile lens that you can buy.
If you sell your 18-55mm can be left money to add a Canon 24mm F2.8 STM.

These two lenses meet very well the video recording in bright places, and make quite decent photos too.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 21, 2014)

My options would be the 35mm f/2 IS or the 15-85mm.


----------



## TeT (Dec 21, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I thinking the 35mm as well. Maybe a 24-105L if eBay is reputable enough...



Just purchased another 24 105 on eBay. The seller had to cancel and refund because eBAy is holding funds for 9 days and he has to get the lens out of hock before he can ship it to me.

How's that for reputable...?

Mostly eBay is OK but you have to be prepared to send stuff back and get refunded; working through eBay.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm another advocate of some primes...

However, I would skip the IS as I am assuming they just sit the cam on a tripod.

How about some better sound gear? Mics/Lavs?

24mm non-IS + 40mm STM + Rode mic?


----------



## e17paul (Dec 23, 2014)

If I had $600 to spend I would look at a flash. It would also be useful on next year's new camera.


----------

